# Moving to Germany...



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Guys (and Gals),

Just found out I'll be headed to Germany for the next 2-3 years and will likely be living in the Queidersbach area (just south of Ramsetin). It also looks like the house I'll be in backs up to a signficant forest with trail access...looks like my road bikes will be gathering dust  Anyways, I'll be rewarding myself with a new frame/bike (post deployment gift to myself) and wanted to get an idea of the terrain. I actually pulled the trigger on a Ibis Mojo SL SB which is still sitting in the box at home but I've been offered an HD at a great price. I'm currently ridding a Litespeed Niota ti set a 4" front and back with a lefty DLR2, I'm mostly a technical XC guy but do enjoy a good knarly trail at times (Niota set to 5"). Is anyone out there familiar with the trails in the area? HD overkill? Do you think I should return the bike (not an issue) or is the market in Europe pretty good to sell a new Mojo SL frame? Will be getting there later July/Aug. Cheers 

Oh one more thing, what are the trail laws like? Do they allow dogs on trails off leash?

JR


----------



## flametop (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey JR,

you'll be going to one of the nicest areas in Germany for MTB beside Schwarzwald and Allgaeu. The area is called "Pfaelzer Wald". 
Right beside your hometown is a small bikepark in Trippstadt. There are also some trails "advertised" from the government. 
Be sure to check out the Neustadt area around Kalmit. Just get a map, there are lots of natural trails.

You can bring along your dog without a problem. 
Bikewise it really depends on your liking. There are guys using DH-bikes and other with their XC-Bikes.

Enjoy!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out KMC Cycling at the link below and we'll fill you in on all the local Trails and happenings in the area and don't be so fast to put that Road Bike away:

KMC Cycling


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

